# Taumatawhakatangihangakoauaumaun<snip>



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2006)

Just wanted to beat a certain other poster


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

My previous fear about this war with the Welsh would it spill it's borders and steadily engulf every thread on urban in a war for ultimate thread supremacy.

I wasn't counting on the possibility that we all just get steadily more deranged, incoherent and bonkers, but given that it's Urban I should have guessed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2006)

*and I'll stick Bangkok in as the world's longest place name*

Krung Thep Mahanakhon Amon Rattanakosin Mahinthara Ayuthaya Mahadilok Phop Noppharat Ratchathani Burirom Udomratchaniwet Mahasathan Amon Piman Awatan Sathit Sakkathattiya Witsanukam Prasit


----------



## MysteryGuest (Apr 6, 2006)

Dave.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> Dave.



Dave   

Dave what?


----------



## Bonfirelight (Apr 6, 2006)

> Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanata


that has fucked my browser royally. 

its made the frame too wide for the screen


----------



## Pieface (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah - can a mod delete this one?

It's fucking up my screen!


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorted!


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 6, 2006)

Does anybody remember that silly '70s record which featured a similar chant?

(*cough* 'Lone Ranger' by Quantum Jump *cough*)


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Does anybody remember that silly '70s record which featured a similar chant?
> 
> (*cough* 'Lone Ranger' by Quantum Jump *cough*)



The 70's we're filled with silly chants.

My childhood was one long silly chant.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 6, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Sorted!




That's better.  My thingies are aligned again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2006)

I've been given the snip


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 6, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I've been given the snip



Ouch.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I've been given the snip



You're a bad Minnie_the_Minx clearly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> My thingies are aligned again.




That's too much information


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> You're a bad Minnie_the_Minx clearly.





Blame PieEye and Bonfirelight


----------



## Pieface (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Bonfirelight (Apr 6, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Blame PieEye and Bonfirelight



 blame the editor surely.

He snipped it because he's welsh and is doing his bit for the wales vs bristol war.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

>




Nasty PieEye


----------



## Pieface (Apr 6, 2006)

EvilPie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2006)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> blame the editor surely.
> 
> He snipped it because he's welsh and is doing his bit for the wales vs bristol war.




yes, but it was in the BRISTOL forum and he added a reply thereby aiding that thread


----------



## Bonfirelight (Apr 6, 2006)

Double agent?

perhaps he's not welsh at all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2006)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> Double agent?
> 
> perhaps he's not welsh at all.




I think maybe he's getting Brixton and Bristol confused and posting in the wrong forum


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 6, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I think maybe he's getting Brixton and Bristol confused and posting in the wrong forum



'Tis surely a result of the fog of war.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> 'Tis surely a result of the fog of war.



Yes, this madness must stop. 

It may be more fun than 'genuine' flame wars, but it's still eating nonsensically into my day.

It's just....

I can't let the Welsh win...


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 6, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> It's just....
> 
> I can't let the Welsh win...









_"-They may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR CIDER!"_

[crowd cheers]


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> _"-They may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR CIDER!"_
> 
> [crowd cheers]



Hmmm... well......

I'm starting to feel like a slave to this multi-threaded war.

Maybe that's their cunning plan, and we've fallen right into it?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 6, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Hmmm... well......
> 
> I'm starting to feel like a slave to this multi-threaded war.



What is this talk? 

Flagging morale will not win us the good fight!  

To desert is TREASON.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> What is this talk?
> 
> Flagging morale will not win us the good fight!
> 
> To desert is TREASON.



But how does the war end?

The punishment for treason is death, but how will that help you win against the Welsh? Without my extra posts helping us out Wales would have swamped us by now.

Unless of course I switched sides and declared myself Welsh....

I am already 3/8 Irish you know, which must make me just a smidgem Welsh by definition already


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

We should all make peas not warm.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

Make tea not love


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

Have sex not piles


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not saying anything


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

Speak silence not words


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

Eat dogs not children


----------



## rowan (Apr 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Yes, this madness must stop.



Agreed. We must all stop posting in here now.


----------



## rowan (Apr 7, 2006)

Oops


----------



## rowan (Apr 7, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> _"-They may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR CIDER!"_
> 
> [crowd cheers]




Or our scrumpy


----------



## rowan (Apr 7, 2006)

dammit, did it again didn't I


----------



## rowan (Apr 7, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'm not saying anything




Me neither


----------



## rowan (Apr 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Eat dogs not children


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 7, 2006)

Use chilli not pepper


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

>



It's a well known Chinese proverb.

I think.

At least I know they eat dogs, and not children 

(in general).

And I'm not being Chineseist because they do eat dogs and are proud of it.

Two extremes.

Our dogs have a better diet than a billion people (not all of them Chinese).

In the future, when all our cultures have merged, we'll only eat dogs occassionally, and they'll all have the same diet as the human average, but not better than a billion humans.

A kettle of fishy dogs.


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

cool thread


----------

